# plowing as a side job?



## 95supra (Sep 25, 2004)

I have read that some of you are lawn care business owners during the summer months, are the rest of you plowing as a side job? I will be doing it as a side job and was wondering how others make out doing it this way? I know it all depends on when it snows but, lets say it snows while your at work...do you have a buddy do some of your clients to keep them happy? I'm only going to start out with a few clients (from a friends lawn care business) and see how it works out. My total driveways would be 5-6 and my wifes office lot. 

Thanks


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

i'm a contract logger so i have freedom to come and go. if it snows and i need to leave i will. if i need to be late becuase of snow i'll be late.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I run my own landscaping business in the spring, summer, and fall and then run my snow removal business in the winter. It's nice being able to set my own hours. Plus I run my girlfriend's brother's landscaping business for him too. I was working part time for my buddy at one of the local strip clubs but I wasn't hardly getting any sleep so I quit there for the time being. :waving:


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Boss sound like you are a busy guy. When do you have time to go to the river with your buddy? Were you bouncing at the bar or stripping?  I have a row crop farm that I tend to in the spring, summer, & fall. Then switch over to the plow mode in the winter. I also substitute teach when they need me. :waving: BOAST


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I'm retired, so plowing is all I do. When I was working, I was plowing the last four years, but I had a job where I could come in as late as I wanted and leave when I wanted. I think if I'd had a job where I was required to be there, say 8-5, I couldn't have done it. Comes back to what I posted once about deciding if you wanted to get into this business - Can you devote the time needed?


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

I plow for a living and fill in the rest of the time with whatever. Plowing comes first for me nothing else. 
If it snowed in July, I am ready and would drop whatever it was I was doing to cover my accounts.
I get so many calls from property owners during a storm because there plower is a part timer and can't get off work to plow. (my price doubles for these) Another one is I get calls around Christmas because there plowers go out of town on vacation. Or other plowers call me and ask if I will cover there route well they go to Veges for a week or so. I just can't figure how they expect to keep there jobs.

If your customer understands that you can't plow during the day and is willing to accept that then great. But to take on a job knowing well you can't do it when required is not good business.
Also if you can't provide your service when needed then don't expect to be able to charge the same as someone who provides 24/7.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

I manage on a high school schedule. Lots of long days in the little but plowable storms. Big storms school is out of the way so it does not matter.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*Hard to do it well part time*

My buddy plowed part time last year and even though he told his customers upfront they still *****ed. I just plow an can't see how you can do it part time unless you have an employer that is understanding


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

*Boast,*

That's the best part about being my own boss. I set my own hours. The day I went on the river, there's no way I could pass that up!!  I dedicate everything I have to my business. As far as the strip joint goes, I was a bouncer. Although I did get on stage with one of the girls one time and played some air guitar to Black Sabbath!!  
Here's one more pic of me and the boat for you guys. :waving:


----------



## 95supra (Sep 25, 2004)

Dwan said:


> I plow for a living and fill in the rest of the time with whatever. Plowing comes first for me nothing else.
> If it snowed in July, I am ready and would drop whatever it was I was doing to cover my accounts.
> I get so many calls from property owners during a storm because there plower is a part timer and can't get off work to plow. (my price doubles for these) Another one is I get calls around Christmas because there plowers go out of town on vacation. Or other plowers call me and ask if I will cover there route well they go to Veges for a week or so. I just can't figure how they expect to keep there jobs.
> 
> ...


Since I work 4 ten hour days I think that I'll be OK with plowing the few drives that I have. I have worked it out with my manager to work a flex time scedule when needed. I sort of bribed him saying that I'll plow his drive as well.


----------



## NHPlowguy (Oct 2, 2004)

*Plowing as a side job*

I plow as a side job, but I have 4 days in a row off & do swaps when they predict snow.


----------

